# Food plots in CRP for Pheasants



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

What do you do with old crops in spring if you no till? We planted three Food plots #1 3 acres corn, #2 6 acres 1/2 millet and 1/2 grain sorghum,#3 4acres corn and 2 acres sorghum. It would be nice if we could let our nearest rancher combine it and use it for his cattle, but CRP rules won't allow it. Second, what do you think is the best food plot for pheasants?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Some questions....where in the CRP did you plant the food plots?Along the edge or down the middle?

Did you find the birds really were there in the food plots more than with no food plots?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Planted plots in the middle of CRP. The birds are really useing them. I think I will leave out the millet next year, it is knocked down from snow. Sorghum still standing, plus is still good cover. Also planted seven tree and shrub planting. 1,750 Junipers, and 2,600 schrubs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If the planter is a dic type versus a tooth type it should cut right through the trash. May have to roll it first. If the new crop is Roundup Ready and the old crop is not, it would be easy to clean out the unwanted grain as it sprouts. You have a good conservation project there Kev. Hats off!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What % mix did you use for the corn/sorghum?

Dick....do you put food plots in your CRP?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Dick
The old corn is roundup ready. I will give you a call.
Ken
Did not mix the seed, planted strips. PH forever I know has a mix or two, maybe that might be worth a try. Maybe I am just comparing apples to oranges. Just trying to find the best combo. Corn costs a lot more than the others and is harder to deal with in the spring. So far we do not have a lot of deer using it. Deer could be a problem for the new trees also.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Haven't used a food planting lately because it always drifts under, but instead leave unworked soybean stubble in the adjacent field. Kev probably has his inside the grass so less drifting. Am just trying to preserve birds--no deer. Field Hunter is supposed to shoot them.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Kevin,

Drop me an e-mail. I would bet that PF could help you out with this stuff next year and save you some money on the food plots that you could put into more trees.

Thanks for the effort. Everybody benefits from the few like you that put a little work into keeping the birds alive through the winter.

Jon


----------

